# قديس اثار الجدل :ابونا متى المسكين(ملف كامل )



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

محبتى لبابا شنودة لا يمكن وصفها 
كذلك من اعظم من شكل وجدانى الروحى 
ابونا متى المسكين 
ايا كان الجدال حول ارائة 
الاعلى من ان تفسر 
اذ لم يملك لغة بابا شنودة العميقة الروحانية بعبارات بسيطة  تاخذ بايدينا للعمق مع اللة والحياة معة 
فلغة ابونا متى كانت معقدة لحد كبير وروحانيات اعلى من الوصف والتفسير 
لكن هذا الانسان شفيعى للمسائل العقلية المعقدة 
لانى اعشق كتاباتة 
خصوصا 
كتاب 
الصلاة الارثوذكسية اروع ما كتبت يداة 

:download:

المصدر : http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1494.htm

إن حياة أبينا الراهب القمص متى المسكين هى نسمة حياة أعادت لنظم الرهبنة القديمة إمتداداً , وأحيا‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏النساك‏ ‏الأوائل وبرهن
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 على أنها لم تختفى تماماً من أديرتنا المصرية القديمة بعد أن دخلتها الأجهزة الحديثة فأضاع تحديث بعضها معنى التقشف فى العبادة , وابونا متى المسكين هو كوكب من كواكب البرية هو علامة روحانى فى جيلنا العظيم , ومع أن هناك عظماء يرحلون عنا فبلا شك يولد عظماء يستلمون مشعل الإيمان ليستمر نور المسيح فينا فيراه العالم . 

ابدأ بتأمل لأبونا متى المسكين عن آية " فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَنْهَشُونَ وَتَأْكُلُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، فَانْظُرُوا لِئَلاَّ تُفْنُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. غلاطية 5 : 15 " ثم أليس هذا الكلام مصوب نحونا حتى لا نجرى وراء الشكليات و توافه العبادة و نترك القلب و الضمير تتحكم فيه الشهوات و النزوات . و نؤدي الفروض و الواجبات تمام الأداء و تقصر روحنا حتى عن محبة القريب و لا أقول محبة العدو , فلا حصلنا ظل دعوة الله بالروح و الحق و لا حصلنا حتى دعوة الناموس للجسد !!!! و حينما يقول القديس بولس لأهل غلاطية (تنهشون و تأكلون بعضكم بعضا ) أليس هذا عين ما نمارسه نحن و الكنيسة من نقد مر أليم جارح للغير , واغتياب الغائب بأقبح الأوصاف و الاتهامات لإرضاء نزوات و عداوات قلوبنا التي تغربت عن المسيح تغرب أهل غلاطية عن القديس بولس ؟ أليست رسالة القديس بولس لأهل غلاطية هي رسالة الساعة من المسيح لكل قارئ و سامع عن قرب أو عن بعد ؟ فكل من يسمع حتى من الخارج ما يحدث الان في الكنيسة بين أولادها و رؤسائها و قد فاحت رائحة النهش على صفحات الجرائد و المنشورات و قرأها رجل الشارع و المقهى كما قرأها الحكيم و الأديب و الكاتب من كل مله فصفر بفمه و ضرب كفا على كف لماذا يخرج هذا الشعب أسراره على الملأ ؟ فيا شعب المسيح المبارك عودة إلى الإنجيل ! اذكروا غيرة صباكم على الحق و العدل و الرحمة و المحبة , لماذا تغربت عن أنفسكم الوديعة و قلوبكم الطيبة المحبة . اذكروا مرشديكم في الرب , اذكروا آباءكم العظام فى النعمة و الحكمة الذين كانوا فخرا و نورا للكنيسة و الشعب و الأمة !! من كتاب تفسير رسالة القديس بولس الرسول الى اهل غلاطية – صفحة 339 – الطبعه الاولى – سنة 1996 – للاب متى المسكين 
ولكن من هو الأب متى المسكين ؟ : ولد المتنيح فى عام 1919 م ‏وسجله ابواه بإسم ‏اسمه‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏إسكندر‏ فى مدينة‏ ‏بنها‏ ‏ونشأ في‏ ‏أسرة‏ ‏متدينة‏ ‏وتربي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أحضان‏ ‏الكنيسة وإجتاز مراحل التعليم المختلفة وبعد حصوله على البكالوريا ( الثانوية العامة ) إلتحق  من كلية الصيدلة‏ ‏فؤاد الأول ( القاهرة حاليا )‏‏ حتى تخرج‏ عام‏1944 م وكان في شبابه من خدام مدارس الأحد الغيورين بالجيزة التي كانت أحد المراكز المهمة لهذه الخدمة في ذلك الوقت وأشتغل في مهنتة حتى سنة 1948م حيث كان يمتلك صيدلية ( صيدلية مصر ) في دمنهور - تتلمذ روحيا على يد الأب مينا المتوحد فى مصر القديمة الذي صار فيما بعد البابا كيرلس السادس ، وذلك في كنيسة مار مينا بمصر القديمة . كان زميله في هذه التلمذة " سعد عزيز " الذي صار فيما بعد الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات الراحل. ولما تحقق أبوهما الروحي من صدق دوافعهما الروحية ، أرسلهما إلى دير الأنبا صموئيل للرهبنة ، ويعد الاثنان أول خريجين من الجامعة يدخلان الرهبنة وأول مدرسين ( خادمان ) من حركة مدارس الأحد يترهبنان 
وكان دائماً هناك صوتاً فى أذن يوسف أسكندر يرن أترك كل شئ وأتبعنى فسمع صوت الرب وأطاعه , وإذا كان سيسير وراء معطى الأرزاق فأى شئ يحتاجه إذا !! فباع كل ما يملك ووزعه على الفقراء ولم يحتفظ إلا بثمن التذكرة ذهاب وتمت رسامته راهبا باسم الراهب متى الصموئيلي في 10 أغسطس 1948 م على يد القمص مينا الصموئيلى رئيس الدير . 
 وقد كان له حرية الأختيار فإختار هذا الدير لأنه كان أفقر دير وأبعد دير عن العمران وأكثرهم عزلة ., وفى دير الأنبا صموئيل إزداد نسكاً وصوماً وتعبداً فسرعان ما هزلت صحته ، فأجبر على الانتقال إلى دير السريان ـ وادي النطرون (سنة 1951) حتى يستعيد قوته وهناك تقبَّل نعمة الكهنوت رغماً عنه . على يد الأنبا ثاؤفيلس وتسمى بأسم متى المسكين . 
وعاش الأب متى المسكين متوحداً في مغارة وسط الصخور بعيداً عن الدير وكان الأب متي المسكين قد اختار المغارة التي تجاور البابا شنودة الثالث .. كان البابا "يتسلي" بقتل الحيات والعقارب.. وكان يعيش علي الخبز الجاف وقطرات من المياه. ، وبعد سنتين، كلف أن يصير أباً روحياً لرهبان الدير وخاصة للشباب المتقدم للرهبنة حديثاً. وهكذا صار رائداً للنهضة الرهبانية في الكنيسة القبطية في هذا الجيل , وفى حياته الرهبانية جذب كثير من الشباب فقد  دخل‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏وفيه‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏ورحل‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏والدير‏ ‏عامر‏ بـ  ‏130 ‏راهبا , لهذا يمكن أن نطلق عليه باعث النهضة فى الحياة الرهبانية فقد بدأت‏ ‏أول‏ ‏جماعة‏ ‏رهبانية‏ ‏في‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏كما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏تكوينها‏.‏ 
*********************************** 
وفي‏ ‏عام‏1954‏م وقع إختيار‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏يوساب‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏الـ 115‏‏ ‏على أبونا متى المسكين ليكون‏ ‏وكيلا‏ ‏له‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏بنفس‏ ‏درجته‏ ‏الكهنوتية‏ ‏إيغومانس قمص فمكث‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏عامين‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏عام‏1955‏م قدم ‏استقالته‏ ‏وآثر‏ ‏العودة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مغارته‏ ‏ليكمل‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏ليعيش‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الوحدة‏ ‏والاتحاد‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الله‏ وترك‏ ‏في‏ ‏شعبها‏ ‏أثرا‏ ‏روحيا‏ ‏عميقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوالي‏40‏ كنيسة ولكن تبعه بعض التلاميذ من طالبى حياة الرهبنة ‏.‏ 
وعندما عاد لديره ليصير أبا روحيا للرهبان وقد تتلمذ على يديه كثير من الرهبان الذين احتلوا مكانة مرموقة في الكنيسة فيما بعد ...‏ولمزيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الهدوء‏ ‏ترك‏ ‏دير‏ ‏السريان‏ ‏عام‏1956‏ م وعاد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏صموئيل‏ ‏وتبعه‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏الجدد‏ ‏من‏ ‏شباب‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هناك‏.‏ 
فى سنة 1957 م رشح للبطريركية ضمن مجموعة من الرهبان (مع مجموعة من خدام مدارس الأحد ) ولكن لم تنطبق عليه لائحة 1957 فى ذلك الوقت  
ولكن ما تردد هو أنه ‏لمزيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏التوحد‏ ‏والنسك‏ ‏في‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏هو‏ ‏وتلاميذه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صحراء‏ ‏وادي‏ ‏الريان ‏(‏ علي‏ ‏بعد‏50‏ كيلو‏ ‏مترا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أقرب‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏مأهولة‏ ‏بالسكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏محافظة‏ ‏الفيوم ( أغسطس 1960 – 9 مايو 1969 ) ‏,‏ وعاشوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كهوف‏ ‏محفورة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجبال‏ ‏حفروها‏ ‏بأيديهم‏ ‏مشابهة‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏لحياة‏ ‏آباء‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏أنطونيوس‏ ‏والأنبا‏ ‏مقاريوس‏ ‏واستمروا‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏وازدادت‏ ‏جماعته‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏بالرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏انقطاع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏صلة‏ ‏بينهم‏ ‏وبين‏ ‏العالم‏,‏ عاش فترة مع مجموعة من الرهبان في وادي الريان بصحراء الفيوم ونورد هنا تعليق الأب متى المسكين على هذه الفترة معلقاً فى كتاب قام بتأليفه عن أمر الإمبراطور يوليان بطرد البابا اثناسيوس من الإسكندرية مقر أسقفيته فقال  : " وصلنا امر مشابه أن نغادر القاهرة فى ظرف 24 ساعه على يد أثنين من المطارنة هما أنبا بنيامين مطران المنوفية السابق وأنبا مينا مطران جرجا فغادرناها غلى وادى الريان ظللنا نعبد ونصلى 10 سنوات حتى وصلنا أمر بالعودة فعدنا ولربنا الأمر أولاً . 
وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1969‏ م دعاه‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأرثوذكسية‏ الـ 116 هو‏ ‏وجماعته‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏وعددهم‏12‏راهبا‏ ‏للانتقال‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏بوادي‏ ‏النطرون‏(‏الدير‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏)‏ولم تكن فقط ‏الحياة‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أصيبت‏ ‏بالهزال‏ ‏والضعف‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏رهبانا‏ (‏ مسنين‏ ‏ومرضي‏ )‏ ولكن كانت‏ ‏مباني‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وشك‏ ‏الانهيار أيضاً ‏.‏ 
وقال‏ القديس ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏بالحرف‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين : " إن‏ ‏شاء‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏يعمر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يديك‏ ‏وتملأ‏ ‏البرية‏ ‏رهبان‏.‏" 
وفى عام 1971 م رشح مرة أخرى للبطريركية ضمن 9 من الآباء ولكن فضل الرب أن يخدم فى موقعه 
والرئيس‏ ‏الفعلي‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏هو‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏أسيوط‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏يوساب‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متياس‏.‏ 
وحدث أن ‏أصبح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏أسيوط‏ فأصبح ‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏حاجة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أبوة‏ ‏روحية‏ ,‏ وبانتقال‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏أوكل‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏,‏ ومنذ‏ ‏وطأت‏ ‏قدماه‏ ‏الطاهرتان‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏نهضة‏ ‏روحية‏ ‏وعمرانية ‏, ‏اتسعت‏ ‏مساحة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏أضعاف‏ ‏المساحة‏ ‏الموجودة‏ ‏أصلا‏, ‏وأصبح‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏مزارا‏ ‏روحيا‏ ‏للمسيحيين‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أنحاء‏ ‏العالم ‏, ‏ويوجد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏حاليا‏130‏راهبا‏.‏ وما‏ ‏شاهده‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏علي‏ ‏امتداد‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏السنين‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏ينطق‏ ‏ببركة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏فكان كل ما ي‏صنعه‏ ‏يداه‏ ‏ويفكر بعمله ينجح فيه فقد كان يرفع صلوات ‏وابتهالات‏ ‏قبل أن يبدأ فى عمل ما وكان الرب يستجيب ولا شك أن الأقباط يرون بعيونهم ثمار صلاة ابونا متى المسكين فى الدير التى تنطق‏ ‏بعظمه‏ ‏إيمانه‏.


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

إكتشاف رفاة يوحنا المعمدان فى مصر
‏وفى ‏عام‏1976‏م‏ ‏أذاعت‏ ‏وكالات‏ ‏الأنباء‏ ‏خبر‏ ‏اكتشاف‏ ‏مقبرة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏...‏يومها‏ ‏تسابق‏ ‏الإعلاميون‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏دول‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏برية‏ ‏شيهيت‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الكيلو‏92‏علي‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏مصر‏-‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏الصحراوي‏...‏.‏فالعثور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏كان‏ ‏بالتأكيد‏ ‏بصلواته‏ ‏ليعرف‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏العامر‏ ‏بالرهبان‏ ‏المصريين‏,‏ونزوعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الخلوة‏ ‏كان‏ ‏درسا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مكتوب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ .‏ 
نهضة‏ ‏رهبانية وروحية وعملية 
‏‏في‏ ‏مايو‏1969‏ م وطأت‏ ‏قدماه‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏يونية‏2006‏م دفن‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏في‏ ‏ثري‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أحبه‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏بتعميره‏ ‏وعاش‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏ثلثي‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏رهبنته‏ ‏الممتدة‏ ‏لنحو‏ ‏ثمانية‏ ‏وخمسين‏ ‏عاما‏ ‏قضي‏ ‏منها‏ ‏سبعة‏,‏ثلاثين‏ ‏عاما‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبومقار‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏شهدت‏ ‏نهضة‏ ‏رهبانية‏ ‏وإقبال‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏الجامعي‏ ‏والمثقف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏النسك‏ ‏والعبادة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأديرة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وجدوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصيدلي‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏مثالا‏ ‏وقدوة‏...‏وتضم‏ ‏قلايات‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏120‏راهبا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقتصر‏ ‏دورهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏في‏ ‏نسك‏,‏إنما‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏تخصصه‏ ‏وعمله‏ ‏فتحولت‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الجرداء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مزارع‏ ‏ومراع ‏, ‏فمن‏ ‏بين‏2700‏ فدان‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏مساحة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مساحات‏ ‏تصل‏ ‏إلي‏1500‏فدان‏ ‏مزروعة‏ ‏بالزيتون‏ ‏والبلح‏ ‏والتفاح‏ ‏والموز‏ ‏والمانجو‏ ‏والبطاطس‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏توزيعها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الداخل‏ ‏وللتصدير‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الخارج‏,‏ويحسب‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏نجاحه‏ ‏في‏ ‏تطوير‏ ‏زراعة‏ ‏البنجر‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏بذور‏ ‏تم‏ ‏استيرادها‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏لبنجر‏ ‏السكر‏ ‏وبنجر‏ ‏العلف‏ ‏الحيواني‏,‏وقد‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مكافأة‏ ‏الرب ‏لرهبان‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏سخية‏ ‏فكل‏ ‏حبة‏ ‏عرق‏ ‏تسقط‏ ‏من‏ ‏جبين‏ ‏راهب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رمل‏ ‏الصحراء‏ ‏تنبت‏ ‏زرعا‏ ‏أخضر‏ ‏وفيرا‏ ‏وخيرا‏,‏ فهم‏ ‏يعبدون‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بالصلاة‏ ‏والجهد‏ ‏والعرق‏ ‏والعمل‏...‏وحياة الرهبان فى دير أبى مقار هى وزنة من حياة الدموع والعرب علمها ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏فثمرت‏ ‏ثلاثين‏ ‏وستين‏ ‏ومائة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏يعدون‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏أغني‏ ‏الأديرة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أهدي‏ ‏الرئيس‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏أنور‏ ‏السادات‏ ‏للقمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ 2000‏ فدان‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لمس‏ ‏الجهد‏ ‏الدؤوب‏ ‏والمبادرات‏ ‏العلمية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أفرزتها‏ ‏عقليات‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏الجامعيين وحينما يعطى شخص مسلم أراد أن يقضى على المسيحية فى مصر مثل الرئيس أنور السادات إلى دير مسيحى هذه المساحة من الأرض وبالرغم من عدائه الظاهر والخفى للمسيحية والمسيحيين فى مصر , لا نقدر إلا أن نقول حقاً  أن الرب : " من الجافى أخرج حلاوة " ‏ 
البابا شنودة وأبونا متى المسكين 
‏وأحدثت كتاباته الكثيرة رواجاً وسط الأقباط حيث أنه قام بالبحث العميق فى دراسات روحية ولاهوتية عميقة وجديدة على النظام القبطى فتقبلها البعض ورفضها البعض الاخر خاصة فى صفوف الكنيسة القبطية ورددت مجلة الكرازة : " أن البابا أختلف معه فى أمور عقائدية ولاهوتية أصدر البابا بعدها 8 كتيبات وقام بتدريس ذلك فى الكلية الإكليريكية وقيل للبابا لماذا لا تحكم عليه كنسياً فأجاب بعبارته المعروفة نحن لا نحارب شخصاً ولكن نحارب فكراً " تعليق من الموقع : لقد صدر عدد مجلة الكرازة هذا بتاريخ الكرازة السنة 34 العددان21-22 23 يونيو 2006 م والبابا شنودة فى رحلة علاج لألمانيا والروح الذى كتب مقال نبأ وفاة أبونا متى المسكين لا تعبر عن الروح المسيحية الحقة ولكن كانت مجرد هجوم على رجل ناسك وعلامة روحانى توفى , والمعروف عن البابا شنودة الثالث صلابته بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية فإذا كان أمر خطير فى العقائد أو اللاهوت ولا يتخذ قرار كنسى يعتبر ان مجلة الكرازة تطعن فى مقدرة البابا على الحفاظ على الإيمان المسيحى وقالت مجلة الكرازة أيضا أن البابا كيرلس عزله لمدة 9 سنوات من الرهبنة والكهنوت من عام 1960 - 1969 م ومن المعروف أن البابا كيرلس السادس أبعد أيضاً الأنبا شنودة عن أسقفيته عندما كان أسقفاً للتعليم  .  وقد ساهم الرئيس محمد أنور السادات  فى وضع حرج للأب متى المسكين فقابلة سنة 1981 م ,وعندما غضب الرئيس الراحل السادات من البابا شنودة عام 1981، استقبل الأب متى المسكين وعرض عليه منصب البابا، إلا أنه رفض ونصح السادات بالتعامل مع البابا كزعيم روحي ، في حين يقول معارضو الأب متى المسكين إنه كان وراء فكرة استبعاد البابا شنودة آنذاك وإبقائه في الدير، واختيار لجنة خماسية تدير شؤون الكنيسة لم يكن من ضمنها .
وقد آثر الأب متى المسكين الصمت طوال السنوات التي تلت استبعاد البابا منذ عام 1981، وتفرغ لتأليف الكتب الدينية والفلسفية، في الوقت الذي منع فيه البابا شنودة بيع وتوزيع بعضها في مكتبات الكنائس القبطية، وظل الأب متى المسكين لا يحمل سوى رتبة قمص، ولم يتم اختياره أسقفًا حتى رحيله وقام السادات بنشر مقالات عن الكنيسة والسياسة أخذها من أحدى كتب أبونا متى المسكين القديمة , ونشرها فى جرائد الحكومة المصرية بعد أن نفى البابا شنودة الثالث لإظهار وجهة نظر مسيحية بما يعنى أن البابا شنودة الثالث يتدخل فى السياسة وهو رجل دين فأحدث جفوة بين الأثنين وفى يوم‏ ‏الأحد‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏من‏ ‏نوفمبر‏ 1996م ‏زار‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏توافق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏اليوبيل‏ ‏الفضي‏ ‏لتجليس‏ ‏قداسته‏ ‏بطريركا‏ ‏علي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




‏ ‏الكرازة‏ ‏المرقسية‏ ‏استقبله‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏بمحبة‏ ‏قلبية‏ ‏وترحيب‏ ‏فائق‏ / الصورة المقابلة لقداسة البابا وخلفه الأب متى المسكين / ‏وقال فى كلمة ألقاها : " ‏حينما‏ ‏نجتمع‏ ‏معا‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏مع‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ , ‏فإنه‏ ‏لقاء‏ ‏منظور‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏إنها‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏أردت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أتكلم‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أمامكم‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏ينفعل‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏بالروح‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعلن‏,‏فرحتنا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏إجابة‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏طالما‏ ‏طلبناها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يزورنا‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ويبارك‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏الطاهر‏,‏عندما‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏ويزور‏ ‏ديرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أديرة‏ ‏شيهيت‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏تاريخي‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏عيدا‏ ‏في‏ ‏البرية‏ ‏كلها‏..‏تعلمون‏ ‏أيها‏ ‏الأحباء‏-‏وكلكم‏ ‏رهبان‏- ‏أن‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وخصوصا‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏قوامها‏,‏سندها‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏خزانة‏ ‏تراثها‏ ‏ومجدها‏,‏تقليدها‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نستمد‏ ‏منه‏ ‏عصارة‏ ‏لاهوتنا‏ ‏وحياتنا‏..‏وعندما‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏ويقف‏ ‏بيننا‏ ‏ويتكلم‏ ‏بكلمة‏ ‏شكر‏ ‏وصلاة‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏يرد‏ ‏نفوسنا‏ ‏ويشدد‏ ‏قوتنا‏ ‏وعزائمنا‏...‏إنه‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏شيهيت‏..‏والكنيسة‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏تعيد‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏باليوبيل‏ ‏الفضي‏ ‏لاختيار‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لقداسته‏ ‏بطريركا‏ ‏ندعو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمتد‏ ‏حبريته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوبيل‏ ‏الذهبي‏ ‏واليوبيل‏ ‏الماسي‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏مائة‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏نتمتع‏ ‏بخدمة‏ ‏ورعاية‏ ‏قداسته‏,‏ قلوبنا‏ ‏معه‏ ‏تتبعه‏ ‏حيثما‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏وحيثما‏ ‏حل‏..‏فرحتنا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏جدا‏,‏والبركة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أخذناها‏ ‏ستقوي‏ ‏نفوسنا‏ ‏لنكون‏ ‏مخلصين‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏ولقداسته‏.‏
وبأبوة‏ ‏مملوءة‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏رد‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏وقال : " أشكر‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ألقاها‏ ‏قدس‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏أب‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏عاطفة‏ ‏عميقة‏ ‏وقوية‏..‏وفي‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏يا‏ ‏إخوتي‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يزركم‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏بابا‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏زاركم‏ ‏راهب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرهبان‏..‏جئت‏ ‏ألتمس‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏الدير‏..‏ألتمس‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏قديسيه‏..‏وبركة‏ ‏رهبانه‏..‏بركة‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏تخصصوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏والتأمل‏ ‏وأصبحت‏ ‏حياتهم‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏صلاة‏.‏وأنا‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏أزور‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏طويلة‏..‏زرتكم‏ ‏منذ‏ 18 ‏سنة‏ ‏وأحب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أري‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فيكم‏,‏وأري‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏الله‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتكم‏ ‏وأراكم‏ ‏باستمرار‏ ‏في‏ ‏محبة‏,‏في‏ ‏فرح‏,‏في‏ ‏سلام‏,‏افرحوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حين‏..‏وأشكركم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حسن‏ ‏استقبالكم‏,‏وأشكر‏ ‏محبتكم‏,‏وأشكر‏ ‏البركة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أخذتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدير‏,‏ ومن‏ ‏رهبانه‏ ‏وأشكر‏ ‏كلمات‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سمعتها‏.‏"


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

نياحتـــــــة 
‏**وانتهت حياته‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏الخميس‏ 8/ 6 / ‏2006‏ م عندما‏ ‏فاضت‏ ‏روحه‏ ‏الطاهرة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أرهقه‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏صاعدة‏ ‏بتهليل‏ ‏إلي ‏ ‏السماء بعد ‏رحلة‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏كفاح على الأرض عمرها‏ ‏في‏ ‏عمر‏ ‏الزمن‏87‏عاما‏ ...‏وحمله‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏برية‏ ‏شيهيت‏ ‏ليودعوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏جنازة‏ ‏بسيطة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مراسمها‏ ‏عميقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏روحانيتها ‏.‏‏ وكان‏ ‏مجمع‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏مجتمعا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏تسابيح‏ ‏الفرح‏ ‏وصلوات‏ ‏الخماسين‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏دخل‏ ‏الجثمان‏ ‏الطاهر‏ ‏للراهب‏ ‏الناسك‏ ‏والعالم‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏في‏ ‏صندوق‏ ‏خشبي‏ ‏بسيط‏, ‏صنعه‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏بأيديهم‏ ‏وعندما‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏مراسم‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏مجمع‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏يتقدمهم‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏سنا‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏المغائر‏ ‏لدفن‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الأولين‏ ‏لبرية‏ ‏شيهيت‏.‏ ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏معظم‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏يعرفون‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏سيتم‏ ‏دفن 

‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏الطاهر‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قام‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏بحفر‏ ‏مغارة‏ ‏في‏ ‏صحراء‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بنفسه‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتسع‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏للصندوق‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دفن‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏تم‏ ‏حفره‏ ‏وتقويته‏ ‏بطبقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المصيص‏ ‏وخرسانة‏ ‏بسيطة‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏ورقة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الجثمان‏ ‏الطاهر‏ ‏للتعريف‏,‏ وتم‏ ‏سد‏ ‏المدفن‏ ‏بالحجارة‏ ‏وأهالوا‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏التراب‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏من‏ ‏المدفن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السطح‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏التسوير‏ ‏بالطوب‏ ‏حول‏ ‏المكان‏.‏ 
وقالت مجلة الكرازة أنه قد نشرت بعض الجرائد أنه ترك وصية أن لا يصلى عليه قيادات كنسية ولكن الرهبان فقط 
كاتب‏ فى العلوم الروحية 
ومن أسباب تفوقه قدرته على الجمع بين المتناقضات . كان آبائيا ، لكنه استعان بالفكر اللاهوتي الحديث . كان يعشق التقليد الكنسي ، لكنه كان تجديديا ميالا إلى الحداثة . 
كان يكتب مقالات قرأها الأقباط على‏ ‏صفحات جريدة وطني ‏في‏ ‏أوائل‏ ‏الستينيات‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الماضي‏ و مقالات في مجلات وجرائد دورية بلغت أكثر من 300 مقالة. 
‏و‏الدكتور‏ ‏عاطف‏ ‏العراقي‏ ‏أستاذ‏ ‏الفلسفة‏ ‏بجامعة‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏يقول عنه ‏:‏إن‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏لآلاف‏ ‏الصفحات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كتبها‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏يسجد‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏دهشه‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏الموسوعية‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏يعبر‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏حديثه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مئات‏ ‏الموضوعات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يكتب‏ ‏فيها‏ ..‏إن‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏يشعر‏ ‏بالإعجاب‏ ‏تجاه‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يكتب‏ ‏بروح‏ ‏أدبية‏ ‏وأسلوب‏ ‏مشرق‏ ‏غاية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوضوح‏,‏أسلوب‏ ‏يعبر‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلاله‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قلقه‏ ‏تجاه‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يعترض‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏زمان‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏قلق‏ ‏ومعوقات‏,‏إنه‏ ‏لايكون‏ ‏مكتفيا‏ ‏بالحديث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مشكلات‏ ‏الإنسان‏,‏بل‏ ‏سرعان‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الحلول‏ ‏وأوجه‏ ‏العلاج‏..‏إن‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏تحتل‏ ‏مكانة‏ ‏رفيعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏الدينية‏ ‏المعاصرة‏,‏والقارئ‏ ‏لكتبه‏-‏وما‏ ‏أكثرها‏-‏يدرك‏ ‏تمام‏ ‏الإدراك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مفكرنا‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏صمت‏ ‏العلماء‏ ‏وهدوء‏ ‏المفكرين‏ ‏أثري‏ ‏المكتبة‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏بالعديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏والرسائل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تكشف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏إيمانه‏ ‏بالتسامح‏ ‏الديني‏ ‏والابتعاد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏البعد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏روح‏ ‏التعصب‏..‏ولايمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏دير‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏والرهبنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏ونذكر‏ ‏معها‏ ‏الدور‏ ‏الرائد‏ ‏والحيوي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أداه‏ ‏المفكر‏ ‏الزاهد‏ ‏والعالم‏ ‏المتأمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏صمت‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏..‏ترك‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المؤلفات‏ ‏والرسائل‏ ‏لاحصر‏ ‏لها‏,‏ومن‏ ‏بينها‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏الأرثوذكسية‏,‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏مريم‏,‏فلسفة‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏عند‏ ‏شهداء‏ ‏مصر‏,‏ملكوت‏ ‏الله‏,‏المرأة‏ ‏حقوقها‏ ‏وواجباتها‏,‏الحياة‏ ‏الاجتماعية‏ ‏والدينية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏أعياد‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏المسيحية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأسرة‏,‏التوبة‏,‏والرهبنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏,‏الفضائل‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏بحسب‏ ‏الإنجيل‏..‏هذه‏ ‏نماذج‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏ورسائل‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏.‏والقارئ‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏وغيرها‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏عالم‏ ‏غزير‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يملك‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏له‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏الإعجاب 
لم يحدث في تاريخ الرهبنة منذ نشأتها أن قام راهب بتأليف هذا العدد الضخم من الكتب التي يبلغ عددها 181 كتابا. أغلب هذه الكتب ذو طبيعة موسوعية مما يجعلها تتأهل لأن توضع في مكتبات كبرى كليات اللاهوت في العالم وأن تكون مرجعا لرسائل الدكتوراه فيها . إن أبونا متى من أعظم المؤلفين في العلوم المسيحية في القرن العشرين على مستوى العالم. 
أثري‏ ‏المكتبة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏بكم‏ ‏هائل‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏مصدرا‏ ‏لتفسير‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يتعلق‏ ‏بالعقيدة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏وترسيخ‏ ‏الإيمان‏.‏ 
كان أول مؤلفاته كتاب " حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية " ( 1952 ) وكان سببا في شهرته . عن هذا الكتاب قال المطران جورج خضر مطران جبل لبنان للروم الأرثوذكس : " لأول مرة يتتلمذ الروم على كتاب قبطي " . 
ثاني مؤلفاته " الكنيسة الخالدة " ( 1960 ) و توالت كتبه . ومنذ أواخر الثمانينات من القرن ال20 ، بدأ في تفسير الكتاب المقدس تفسيرا موسوعيا ليشرح أغلب أسفار العهد الجديد وسفر المزامير. إن مؤلفاته هذه توضع جنبا إلى جنب مع مؤلفات كبار علماء الكتاب المقدس العالميين مثل ماتيو هنري ووليم باركلي و بروس وغيرهم . إنها فخر لمصر وللكنيسة القبطية ولرهبنتها وتضع دير أنبا مقار على خريطة كبرى مراكز البحوث في العالم المسيحي . 
تتميز كتاباته بالآتي : 
(1) العمق الروحي واللاهوتي في آن واحد . إنه ابن الرهبنة الناسكة ، وسليل آباء الأسكندرية الذين تعمقوا في العلوم اللاهوتية ، وهكذا اجتمع في شخصه حلاوة وعمق الكنيسة القبطية ومجدها . 
(2) الأستعانة بفكر الآباء فى مؤلفاته : ولتحقيق هذا الهدف انفتح أولا على فكر الكنائس الأرثوذكسية غير القبطية مثل منشورات كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس في لبنان ( منشورات النور ) ، ومؤلفات الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الروسية في انجلترا ( مؤلفات الأب ليف جيليه وغيره ) . وقد ساعده على هذا عمق معرفته باللغة الإنجليزية واليونانية القديمة . المعروف أن الأب متى المسكين رجل عصامي ثقف نفسه بنفسه ، إذ لم يدرس العلوم اللاهوتية في مصر أو الخارج ، لكنه حقق مكانة مرموقة فيها ترقى إلى العالمية كما سبق أن أشرنا . 
(3) الإستعانة بالفكر الغربي : يظهر هذا واضحا في تفسيراته للكتاب المقدس حيث رجع فيها إلى مراجع كبار علماء الكتاب المقدس الأوربيين والأمريكيين. 
(4) دراسة المخطوطات القديمة المحفوظة في الأديرة : ويظهر هذا بوضوح في كتاب حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية وكتاب رسائل القديس أنطونيوس وغيرها 
في عام 1988 بدأ في تأليف شروحاً لبعض أسفار العهد الجديد صدرت في 16 مجلد تتسم بالشرح الأكاديمي والتفسير الروحي واللاهوتي. ويتراوح حجم هذه التفسير ما بين 500 – 800 صفحة. وكان قد سبق أن ألَّف مجلداً ضخماً عن القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي سيرة حياته وجهاده ولاهوته (800 صفحة)، ومجلداً عن الرهبنة القبطية في عصر القديس أنبا مقار (800 صفحة)، ومجلداً عن سر الإفخارستيا (700 صفحة)، ومجلداً عن حياة القديس بولس الرسول ولاهوته.
+ بعض هذه الكتب والمقالات تُرجم إلى اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والإيطالية والروسية واليونانية والإسبانية والهولندية والبولندية (بلهجاتها).
أعرق‏ ‏الكنائس
تعد‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعرق‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏العالم‏,‏فقد‏ ‏دخلتها‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏انتشرت‏ ‏في‏ ‏فلسطين‏ ‏وقبل‏ ‏مجئ‏ ‏مار‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏عام‏43‏م‏ ‏بعدة‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏وذلك‏ ‏لقرب‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏من‏ ‏فلسطين‏,‏والسكان‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏استقروا‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وتنصروا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏.‏
ويوضع‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏الإصحاح‏(18)‏كيف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أبلوس‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏الأصل‏ ‏السكندري‏ ‏الجنس‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏وآمن‏ ‏بمعمودية‏ ‏يوحنا‏,‏وذلك‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏مجئ‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏كاروز‏ ‏الديار‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏بسنوات‏ ‏طويلة‏.‏
العصر‏ ‏الذهبي
أغار‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏غارة‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏حوالي‏ 438‏م‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏أولي‏ ‏ملامح‏ ‏العمارة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ببناء‏ ‏حصنالبيامون‏ ‏لإيواء‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏غارات‏ ‏البربر‏.‏
ولكن‏ ‏بحلول‏ ‏عام‏ 482‏م‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏العمارة‏ ‏الكبري‏,‏وذلك‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏الأميرة‏ ‏إيلارية‏ ‏بنت‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏زينون‏ ‏هاربة‏ ‏من‏ ‏قصر‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏متخفية‏ ‏في‏ ‏زي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏وانخرطت‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏,‏ولما‏ ‏علم‏ ‏أبوها‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏يغدق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بسعة‏ ‏وأرسل‏ ‏مهندسيه‏ ‏لتعمير‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وتجميله‏ ‏بالأعمدة‏ ‏الرخامية‏ ‏ولاتزال‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏مئات‏ ‏من‏ ‏القطع‏ ‏الرخامية‏ ‏من‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏أعمدة‏ ‏وتيجان‏ ‏ونقوش‏ ‏تثبت‏ ‏صدق‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الرواية‏.‏
النهضة‏ ‏الرهبانية
وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 451‏م‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عانت‏ ‏منه‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإمبراطورية‏ ‏والكنيسة‏ ‏البيزنطية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏هيمنت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأمور‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏تم‏ ‏نفي‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏ديسقورس‏ ‏وطرد‏ ‏البطريرك‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏انتخبه‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏خلفا‏ ‏لديسقورس‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏.‏
أهمية‏ ‏الدير
وما‏ ‏يدهش‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏المدرسة‏ ‏اللاهوتية‏ ‏وتراثها‏ ‏العلمي‏ ‏التقليدي‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏بكامله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏بوادي‏ ‏النطرون‏,‏وحول‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏البحث‏ ‏العلمي‏ ‏في‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏كتاباته‏: ‏نحو‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏أزعج‏ ‏المدرسة‏(‏اللاهوتية‏) ‏عواصف‏ ‏عاتية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏من‏ ‏العنف‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏قضت‏ ‏عليها‏,‏وأدي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تشتت‏ ‏تلاميذها‏ ‏وأساتذتها‏,‏أما‏ ‏القلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بقيت‏ ‏تسعي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏الدرس‏ ‏والبحث‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏وجدت‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مقاريوس‏ ‏مأوي‏ ‏وميناء‏ ‏آمنا‏ ‏يتناسب‏ ‏والهدوء‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏ينشدونه‏ ‏للعمل‏,‏وهكذا‏ ‏صار‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الوريث‏ ‏الشرعي‏ ‏للمدرسة‏ ‏اللاهوتية‏ ‏بالإسكندرية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أجيال‏ ‏عدة‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرجح‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله‏ ‏كان‏ ‏اختيار‏ ‏معظم‏ ‏البابوات‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏الدير‏.‏
كنوز‏ ‏الدير
ومن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏المعالم‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏أعيد‏ ‏بناؤها‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏بنيامين‏ (‏البطريرك‏ 38) ‏ولذلك‏ ‏الهيكل‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏بهيكل‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بهيكل‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏بنيامين‏,‏وتم‏ ‏الحفاظ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏القيمة‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏قدر‏ ‏المستطاع‏,‏وأهم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يميز‏ ‏المقر؟؟‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏البحرية‏ ‏للهيكل‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏الشاروبيم‏ ‏الحامل‏ ‏للقبه‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏أن‏ ‏سيرة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏دلت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشاروبيم‏ (‏القوة‏ ‏الإلهية‏) ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏رافقته‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏في‏ ‏البرية‏,‏يوجد‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏هيكل‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مارمرقس‏.‏
وسمي‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حمل‏ ‏من‏ ‏فلسطين‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏الرسولي‏ ‏ودفن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏,‏وكما‏ ‏حملت‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مارمرقس‏ ‏كاروز‏ ‏الديار‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏ودفنت‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الهيكل‏ ‏فحمل‏ ‏الهيكل‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏مارمرقس‏ ‏بالتبادل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏وسميت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏الجامعة‏.‏
كما‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏أجساد‏ ‏المقارات‏ ‏الثلاثة‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏المدعو‏ ‏بالكبير‏ ‏والسكندري‏ ‏المدعو‏ ‏بالمدني‏(‏نسبة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المدينة‏ ‏العظمي‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏) ‏وأسقف‏ ‏إدقا‏ ‏والشهير‏ (‏إدقا‏ ‏ومدينة‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏أسيوط‏)‏
يوجد‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏يوأنس‏ ‏القصير‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقصورة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كنسية‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏سخيرون‏ ‏بالدير‏,‏وكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏مؤسس‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ويعد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرعيل‏ ‏الثاني‏,‏وكان‏ ‏له‏ ‏دير‏ ‏باسمه‏ ‏فلما‏ ‏خربه‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏نقلوا‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏.‏
أجساد‏ ‏البطاركة
وكذلك‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنوز‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏أجساد‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏من‏ ‏البابوات‏ ‏وكلهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أصلا‏ ‏وأوصوا‏ ‏بدفن‏ ‏أجسادهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏ديرهم‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏تيمنا‏ ‏وقربا‏ ‏من‏ ‏شفيعهم‏ ‏وأبيهم‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏.‏
التسعة‏ ‏والأربعون‏ ‏شهيدا
ومن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏المزارات‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏والأثرية‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏التسعة‏ ‏والأربعين‏ ‏شيوخ‏ ‏شيهيت‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏رفضوا‏ ‏الهرب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الحصن‏ ‏عند‏ ‏غارة‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏الثالثة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يرأسهم‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏يوأنس‏ ‏القصير‏ ‏ووقفوا‏ ‏استعدادا‏ ‏للاستشهاد‏ ‏بسيوف‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يتشفع‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏يعطونه‏ ‏معونات‏ ‏وتعزيات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏الأجيال‏.‏
وهناك‏ ‏العشرات‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏والأثرية‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏ولايزال‏ ‏يكتشف‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏السرايب‏ ‏والغرف‏ ‏والأجساد‏ ‏في‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏الدير‏.‏
نهضة‏ ‏معمارية
ومع‏ ‏مجئ‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏عام‏ 1969 ‏حدثت‏ ‏نهضة‏ ‏معمارية‏ ‏هائلة‏ ‏منها‏ ‏القلالي‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏للرهبان‏ ‏التي‏ ‏روعي‏ ‏في‏ ‏تصميمها‏ ‏مبدأ‏ ‏التوحد‏ ‏لتكون‏ ‏مهيأة‏ ‏بشكل‏ ‏يغنيه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مغادرتها‏ ‏وزودت‏ ‏بفتحات‏ ‏كافية‏ ‏للتهوية‏ ‏ونور‏ ‏الشمس‏ ‏ودورة‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏ومكان‏ ‏مستقل‏ ‏للمطبخ‏.‏
كما‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏مكتبة‏ ‏تضم‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏المخطوطات‏ ‏المتبقية‏ ‏من‏ ‏أيدي‏ ‏السارقين‏,‏وهناك‏ ‏مطبعة‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏بتعضيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الغيورين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نشر‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏وبها‏ ‏أحدث‏ ‏الماكينات‏.‏
المتحف
ويوجد‏ ‏متحف‏ ‏ملحق‏ ‏بالمكتبة‏ ‏يضم‏ ‏القطع‏ ‏الرخامية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عثر‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏تجديد‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الأعمدة‏ ‏وتيجان‏ ‏الأعمدة‏ ‏وقواعد‏ ‏ولوحات‏ ‏المذابح‏ ‏وتعد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أندر‏ ‏القطع‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أحواض‏ ‏اللقان‏ ‏والأواني‏ ‏الفخارية‏ ‏والخزفية‏ ‏الملونة‏.‏
ترميم‏ ‏الآثار
جميع‏ ‏المباني‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏قريبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الانهيار‏ ,‏وتم‏ ‏ترميمها‏ ‏وأبرزها‏ ‏قبة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏بنيامين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏,‏ويعتبرها‏ ‏الأثريون‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏قبة‏ ‏قائمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏بها‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏شروخ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأقل‏ ‏تم‏ ‏ترميمها‏ ‏وأثناء‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏تم‏ ‏اكتشاف‏ ‏رسوم‏ ‏حائطية‏ ‏تعبر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏والرسل‏ ‏والتلاميذ‏,‏وتم‏ ‏إصلاح‏ ‏شروخ‏ ‏الحصن‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يحتمي‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏من‏ ‏غارات‏ ‏البربر‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏من‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏الحصون‏ ‏الموجودة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأديرة‏,‏وأقيم‏ ‏متحف‏ ‏للأخشاب‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏كالأحجبة‏ ‏ومعرض‏ ‏للأدوات‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏المستعملة‏ ‏لعصر‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏والكروم‏.‏
كما‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏مباني‏ ‏لاستقبال‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ملاصقة‏ ‏للمدخل‏ ‏الرئيسي‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قلالي‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏وبها‏ ‏صالات‏ ‏تتسع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منها‏ ‏لمائتي‏ ‏زائر‏.‏
وخصصت‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏القلالي‏ ‏لاستضافة‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏الزائرين‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏من‏ ‏أديرة‏ ‏الغرب‏,‏ومعضمهم‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏للتعرف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النهضة‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الدمار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لحقه‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرون‏ ‏الماضية
كما‏ ‏تم‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏مستشفي‏ ‏مجهز‏ ‏بحجرة‏ ‏عمليات‏ ‏وعيادات‏ ‏بها‏ ‏كافة‏ ‏التخصصات‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏لخدمة‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏وعمال‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يصل‏ ‏عددهم‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏عامل‏.‏
كما‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏معمل‏ ‏مجهز‏ ‏بأحدث‏ ‏الأجهزة‏ ‏وسيارة‏ ‏إسعاف‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تساهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏عمليات‏ ‏الإسعاف‏ ‏لحوادث
السيارات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏الصحراوي‏.‏
المزرعة
العمل‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للراهب‏ ‏وسيلة‏ ‏مثلي‏ ‏للنمو‏ ‏الروحي‏,‏والراهب‏ ‏لذي‏ ‏عزم‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الكمال‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏يعلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏الجاد‏ ‏يكشف‏ ‏تزييف‏ ‏النفس‏ ‏ويعريها‏ ‏من‏ ‏غطاء‏ ‏البر‏ ‏الذاتي‏.‏
والراهب‏ ‏الحكيم‏ ‏يتعلم‏ ‏كل‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أخطائه‏ ‏وخطاياه‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يتواضع‏ ‏ويقرع‏ ‏صدره‏ ‏صارخا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏اللهم‏ ‏ارحمني‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏الخاطئ‏ ,‏وكان‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏يستخدم‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏وخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجال‏ ‏الزراعي‏ ‏لتدريب‏ ‏أبنائه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الطاعة‏ ‏لأبيه‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏وتبدأ‏ ‏النعمة‏ ‏عملها‏ ‏في‏ ‏تغييره‏ ‏من‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏فتتبلور‏ ‏شخصيته‏ ‏ويرتفع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأنا‏ ‏والجسد‏ ‏والمنافسة‏ ‏المدمرة‏ ‏لسلامه‏ ‏الداخلي
واستطاع‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏تحويل‏ ‏حوالي‏ 1300 ‏فدان‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرمال‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حقول‏ ‏خضراء‏ ,‏فبدأ‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏شراء‏ ‏حوالي‏ 300 ‏فدان‏ ‏عام‏ 1976 ‏ثم‏ ‏شراء‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏فدان‏ ‏في‏ ‏أوائل‏ ‏الثمانينيات‏,‏وكان‏ ‏الرئيس‏ ‏السادات‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أشاد‏ ‏بتجربة‏ ‏الأديرة‏ ‏وخاصة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏في‏ ‏استصلاح‏ ‏الصحراء‏.‏
وتم‏ ‏زراعة‏ ‏بنجر‏ ‏العلف‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏استيراده‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏الغربية‏ ‏واستجابت‏ ‏بذور‏ ‏النبات‏ ‏ونمت‏ ‏في‏ ‏صحرائنا‏,‏وساهم‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏حل‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏نقص‏ ‏علف‏ ‏الماشية‏ ,‏ووصل‏ ‏وزن‏ ‏درنة‏ ‏بنجر‏ ‏العلف‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ 55 ‏كيلو‏ ‏جراما‏ ‏بينما‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يزد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏موطنه‏ ‏عن‏ 7 ‏كيلو‏ ‏جرامات‏ ‏للدرنة‏.‏
وبلغ‏ ‏محصول‏ ‏الفدان‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ 240 ‏طنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجذور‏ ‏و‏25 ‏طنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏,‏ويتميز‏ ‏بقيمة‏ ‏غذائية‏ ‏عالية‏ ‏للمواشي‏,‏كذلك‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏زراعة‏ ‏بنجر‏ ‏السكر‏ ‏ويتم‏ ‏استيراد‏ ‏البذور‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏وأعطي‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏نسبة‏ ‏سكر‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وهي‏ 20% ‏من‏ ‏وزن‏ ‏الجذر‏.‏
كما‏ ‏تم‏ ‏زراعة‏ ‏التين‏ ‏القابل‏ ‏للتجفيف‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏استنبطته‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏كاليفورنيا‏ ‏بالولايات‏ ‏المتحدة‏ ‏الأمريكية‏,‏ويتميز‏ ‏بثماره‏ ‏القابلة‏ ‏للتجفيف‏.‏
تمت‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏زراعة‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏منتقاة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشمام‏ ‏الكنتالوبوأشجار‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏الكلاماتا‏ ‏والإسباني‏ ,‏والعديدمن‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏الفاكهة‏.‏
الإنتاج‏ ‏الحيواني
أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏الإنتاج‏ ‏الحيواني‏ ‏فقام‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بإنشاء‏ ‏محطة‏ ‏تحسين‏ ‏صنف‏ ‏الأغنام‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏البرقي‏ ‏وموطنها‏ ‏الساحل‏ ‏الشمالي‏ ‏غرب‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏الاهتمام‏ ‏بإكثار‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏نوعا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأمراض‏ ‏الخطيرة‏ ‏يتهدد‏ ‏قطعانها‏ ‏وينذر‏ ‏بإبادتها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أميز‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏اللحوم‏ ‏وصوفه‏ ‏متوسط‏ ‏الجودة‏ ‏وله‏ ‏قدرة‏ ‏عالية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التحمل‏.‏
كما‏ ‏استورد‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بقر‏ ‏فريزيان‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألمانيا‏ ‏وهولندة‏ ‏وسويسرا‏,‏وتم‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏محطة‏ ‏لتربية‏ ‏الأبقار‏ ‏البلدية‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المهجنة‏ ‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أصناف‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏مهجنة‏ ‏بأصناف‏ ‏أوربية‏ ‏ممتازة‏ ‏لتحسين‏ ‏السلالات‏ ‏المحلية‏,‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ينتج‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الماشية‏ ‏من‏ ‏سماد‏ ‏بلدي‏ ‏تحتاجه‏ ‏عمليات‏ ‏استزراع‏ ‏الصحراء
واستورد‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏نوعا‏ ‏جديدا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدجاج‏ ‏الفرنسي‏ ‏يتميز‏ ‏بإنتاج‏ ‏عال‏ ‏للبيض‏ 300 ‏بيضة‏ ‏في‏ ‏السنة‏ ‏للدجاجة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏ووصل‏ ‏وزن‏ ‏البيضة‏ 115 ‏جراما‏ ‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏طعمها‏ ‏الجيد‏.‏
ويقوم‏ ‏المختصون‏ ‏بوزارة‏ ‏الزراعة‏ ‏حاليا‏ ‏بقسم‏ ‏وقاية‏ ‏النبات‏ ‏بإنشاء‏ ‏مزرعة‏ ‏نموذجية‏ ‏للنحل‏ ‏المنتخب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏ممتازة‏ ‏لإنتاج‏ ‏عسل‏ ‏النحل‏ ‏وتلقيح‏ ‏النبات‏ ,‏وهناك‏ ‏تعاون‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الوزارة‏ ‏والرهبان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المصلحة‏ ‏العامة‏.‏


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

الجانب‏ ‏الروحي
أدار‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏العامر‏ ‏بتدبير‏ ‏إلهي‏ ‏متشبها‏ ‏باللأنبا‏ ‏مقارمؤسس‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏منحه‏ ‏الشاروبيم‏ ‏القوة‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏إضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إثراء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




‏ ‏المكتبة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏بمئات‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏والمقالات‏...‏وفي‏ ‏حديث‏ ‏شامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأب
باسيليوس‏ ‏المقاري‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مطبعة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏تتلمذ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏ودخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلك‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يديه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏ماقاله‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏والعالم‏ ‏الجليل‏:‏
كن‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏نذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البطرسية‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏عام‏ 1957 ‏لسماع‏ ‏عظات‏ ‏أبينا‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ,‏وكنا‏ ‏نذهب‏ ‏ممتطين‏ ‏الجمال‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏لمدة‏ 14 ‏ساعة‏ ‏لزيارته‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏صموئيل‏ ‏المعترف‏,‏واجتمعنا‏ ‏وفكرنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏للتكريس‏ ‏لخدمة‏ ‏الكرازة‏ ‏وذهبنا‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏وأخبرناه‏ ‏بأننا‏ ‏قمنا‏ ‏بشراء‏ ‏فيلا‏ ‏بحلوان‏ ‏ليعيش‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏المكرس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لايرغب‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏ويخدم‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏التوحد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏,‏وبالفعل‏ ‏عضدنا‏ ‏ونشأ‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏التكريس‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏تسليمه‏ ‏للبطريركية‏.‏
وقع‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏يدي‏ ‏بحكم‏ ‏مسئوليتي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المطبعة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏كتبه‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏مرجعه‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتاباته‏ ‏تعمقه‏ ‏في‏ ‏قراءة‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏ومجموعة‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏أقوال‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏أمده‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏عزيز‏ ‏سوريال‏ ‏عطية‏ ‏عام‏ 1954 ‏وكان‏ ‏صديقا‏ ‏له‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏السريان‏ ‏فأخذ‏ ‏في‏ ‏قراءتها‏ ‏بشغف‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏أول‏ ‏كتبه‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏مرجعا‏ ‏كنسيا‏ ‏ولاهوتيا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏.‏
وترك‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏والمجلدات‏ ‏في‏ ‏شتي‏ ‏مناحي‏ ‏المعرفة‏ ‏الدينية‏:‏اللاهوت‏ ‏والعقيدة‏ ‏والتقليد‏ ‏الكنسي‏,‏والمناسبات‏ ‏والأعياد‏ ‏ترجم‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏منها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اللغات‏ ‏الإنجليزية‏ ‏والفرنسية‏ ‏والألمانية‏ ‏والإيطالية‏ ‏والروسية‏ ‏واليونانية‏ ‏والإسبانية‏ ‏والهولندية‏ ‏والبولندية‏,‏ونحن‏ ‏بصدد‏ ‏جمع‏ ‏المقالات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نشرت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصحف‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏والأجنبية‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏بينها‏ ‏عمود‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏يكتبه‏ ‏لسنوات‏ ‏بجريدة‏ ‏وطني‏ ‏وجمعها‏ ‏في‏ ‏موسوعة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏وأعمال‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏.‏
ويوجد‏ ‏حاليا‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏الطبع‏ ‏الجزء‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏لكتاب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏صدر‏ ‏منه‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أجزاء‏,‏وآخر‏ ‏ماكتب‏,‏ونحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏طباعته‏.‏مع‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ثيئوطوكس‏.‏
مدرسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابة
 القديس بولس الرسول   - شرح رسالة رومية   - المدخل لشرح انجيل القديس يوحنا ج 1   - المدخل لشرح انجيل القديس يوحنا ج 2  - شرح رسالة الى العبرانيين   - شرح رسالة الى اهل افسس  - شرح رسالة الى اهل غلاطية  - شرح الانجيل بحسب مرقس  - شرح سفر اعمال الرسل - المسيح - "حياتة و اعمالة "   - شرح انجيل لوقا   - شرح انجيل متى - القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى - الرهبنة القبطية فى عصر القديس انبا مقار   - حياة الصلاة الارثوذكسية  -  اعياد الظهور الالهى   - الصوم الاربعينى المقدس - مع المسيح فى الامة حتى الصليب   - القيامة و الصعود   - الروح القدس الرب المحيي (جزئين داخل كيس واحد)   - التجسد الالهى فى تعليم القديس كيرلس الكبير - مع عظة عن الميلاد للاب متى المسكين  - ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن الله   - القيامة و الخليقة الجديدة   - القيامة و الرجاء الحى - صوم الرسل و مكانتة الروحية فى الكنيسة و الروح القدس و صوم - الشهادة و الشهداء ( انظر قصص مسيحية للحياة )  - التوبة   - التوبة و النسك فى الانجيل   - العمل الروحى   - الفضائل المسيحية بحسب الانجيل   - رسائل القديس انطونيوس - الايمان بالمسيح   - حبة الحنطة   - اين شوكتك يا موت   - التبرير   - الوحدة المسيحية   - مقالات بين السياسة و الدين   - ملكوت الله - المرأة حقوقها و واجباتها   - الكشف الاثرى فى دير القديس انبا مقار عن رفات القديس يوحنا المعمدان و اليشع النبى   - لمحة سريعة عن دير القديس انبا مقار و الرهبنة فى مصر   - سيرة القديس انبا مقار   - رسائل روحية   - غاية الحياة المسيحية - القديس انطونيوس ناسك انجيلى   - رأي فى تحديد النسل - الكنيسة الخالدة   - كلمه الله : خدمة و شهادة و حياة   - الوحدة الحقيقية ستكون الهاما الهاما للعالم    - لقد وجدنا يسوع - دعوة تعرف 0  - قصة الانسان ( حول الخطية و الخلاص )   - تغيرول عن شكلكم - حاجتنا الى المسيح  - الكتاب المقدس رسالة شخصية لك -  النعمة فى العقيدة و الحياة النسكية -  الحدود المتسعة للايمان بالله -  فى تعليم المبيدئين -  ميلاد المسيج و ميلاد الانسان -  اماتة الذات بهدف الحب الالهى + اختبار الله فى حياة الراهب -  تاريخ اسرائيل -  كيف سيدين المسيح المسكونى بالعدل -  الحكم الالفى -  الخلقة الجديدة للانسان فى الايمان المسيحى -  قصص مسيحيه للحياة ( فى مجلد واحد ) - سفراء مت العالم الاخر - فى زقاق المسيحيين - قصة استشهاد الرسولين بطرس و بولس - النيروز و ذكرى ايام الشهداء - ايقونة جميلة - قصة استشهاد مؤثرة للغاية  - قصة طهارة و استشهاد بارع , فلسفة الموت عند شهداء مصر - اولوجيوس و المقعد الرذيل , المحارب العجوز - تاييس امرأة الاساطير , صلاة فلاح , اتباع المسيح و بهرجة الفلسفات  - القديسة مريم المصرية - القديسة بيلاجية التائبة - القديسة كاتربن شهيدة الاسكندرية -  القديسة مونيكا ام اوغوسطينوس  -  التقليد المقدس - القديسة العذراء مريم - ثيئوتوكس - الصليب المقدس - التسبحة اليومية و مزامير السواعى - الافخارستيا و القداس  - الخدمة ( 3 اجزاء معا ) - المسيحى فى المجتمع - المسيحى فى الاسرة - كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس - فى التدبير الروحى - توجيهات فى الصلاة  - رسائل و مقالات فى عيدى الصعود و العنصرة - يوم الخمسين فى التقليد الكنسى - الروح القدس و عملة داخل النفس - مع الروح القدس فى جهادنا اليومى  - صوم العذراء القديسة مريم و عيد صعود جسدها الى السماء - ماهية المسيح ( لاهوت المسيح الذى حدد مصير الانسان ) - المسيح ابن الله - ابن الانسان - المسيح المسيا - الميسح الرب - المحبوب - الفدية و الكفارة - الخلاص و الايمان - عمانوئيل - رئيس الحياة - انا هو نور العالم - العريس - انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة - انا هو خبز الحياة - انا هو الكرمة الحقيقية و ابى الكرام - حمل الله - انا هو القيامة و الحق و الحياة - مشتهى كل الامم - انا هو الراعى الصالح  - المحبة تدخلنا امام الله - قصص عن الايمان و المعجزات - ايمان الطفولة العجيب - انى مستعد ان اموت ثانية و قصص اخرى - كيف عدت الى الله - قارع الناقوس و قصص اخرى - تعالى ايها الطفل يسوع - والدة الاله تاتى لاستقبال المرضى - ليلة عيد ميلاد فى اوكرانيا - الليلة العظيمة -  جمعة الام و عيد قيامة - ضيف ليلة عيد الميلاد - قداس فى غرفة الاعدام - صغير لكنة جميل - الام الكنيسة طريق انتصارها - مغتصبو الملكوت - مولودون من جديد - المصالحة مع الله - شهود و شهداء - فنانون للمسيح - فرح القيامة فى اشد الضيقات - اعترافات سجين تائب 
************************ 

حول دوافع رهبنته ، كتب في مقدمة مؤلفه الموسوعي " الرهبنة القبطية ..في عصر القديس أنبا مقار" ما يلي:
" إن شغفنا الشديد بالتقليد الكنسي والتراث الأبوي الروحي هو الذي دفعنا للاتجاه الرهباني نستعرض من خلاله الحياة المسيحية كما عرفتها الكنيسة القبطية في عصورها الأولى ، لا في صورة أبحاث لاهوتية أو تأملات في مواضيع كتابية ، ولكن في اختبارات حية وعهود محبة عاشها القديسون تطبيقا مباشرا لتعليم المسيح والرسل والأنبياء ، فكانت حياتهم آيات من الإنجيل تعيش وتتكلم " .
كان المسيح هدف حياته وتطبيق وصيته غايته ، ومن ثم كتب مرة إلى الأستاذ" سليمان نسيم " : 
" الذي أحب المسيح لا يجعل مع المسيح هدفا آخر لحياته ولا ينظر إلى أي خطر مهما كان إلا خطر الانفصال عن المسيح....... وبالحقيقة يلزم الإنسان لكي يحيا حسب وصية المسيح في هذا العصر أن يكون فيه المسيح ... أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في.. الذي يحبني يحفظ وصاياي" . 
************************
وبقي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يتمتعون‏ ‏بموهبة‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العقيدة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏رأسهم‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏باسيليوس‏ ‏المقاري‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مطبعة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أبرز‏ ‏ما‏ ‏صدر‏ ‏له‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتب‏:‏
السلطان‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏التدبير‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏تأسيس‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ (‏وترتيب‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الكهنوت‏),‏التدبير‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏بنيان‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏وفضل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏توقع‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏فكتب‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏رهبان‏ ‏برية‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مقاريوس‏
========================= 
المـــــــــــــــــــراجع (1) كتاب حقبة مضيئة فى تاريخ مصــر - بمناسبة مرور 16 قرناً على نياحته - القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرون 296 - 273 م سيرته , دفاعه عن الإيمان عند الأريوسيين , لاهوته - العلامة الروحانى الأب متى المسكين - عدد صفحاته 824 صفحة - الطبعة الثانية 2002 م  ص 324
[FONT=arial (arabic)]***********************[/FONT]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]نشرت جريدة الأهرام فى صفحتها الأولى خبر رحيل أبونا متى المسكين فى صفحته الأولى يوم الجمعة  9/6/2006م السنة 130 العدد 43649 فقالت : " رحل أمس الراهب والعالم الكنسي الأب القمص متي المسكين‏,‏ عن عمر يناهز السابعة والثمانين‏,‏ وهو الأب الروحي لدير القديس أبومقار من مايو‏1969‏ ـ‏8‏ يونيو‏2006.‏ ويعد الأب متي المسكين المولود عام‏1919‏ وخريج كلية الصيدلة عام‏1944,‏ والذي دخل عالم الرهبنة عام‏1948,‏ من باعثي النهضة في الحياة الرهبانية القبطية‏,‏ وسيدفن جثمان الأب متي المسكين في دير أبومقار‏ " [/FONT]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]*****************************[/FONT]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]كلمة‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏أسيوط‏‏ - الأب‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين
من‏ ‏مواليد‏ ‏سنة‏ 1918,‏عاش‏ ‏راهبا‏ ‏ديريا‏ ‏وناسكا‏ ‏فاضلا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الثامنة‏ ‏والثمانين‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمره‏ ‏الأرضي‏.‏وانتقل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏السعيدة‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏الخميس‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏من‏ ‏يونيةالجاري‏,‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏قاوم‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأمراض‏ ‏الجسدية‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏العشر‏ ‏الأخيرة‏.‏نشأ‏ ‏محبا‏ ‏لكنيسته‏ ‏الخالدة‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏طفولته‏ ‏وحداثته‏ ‏الباكرة‏,‏وكان‏ ‏موهوبا‏ ‏بالكتابة‏ ‏المسيحية‏,‏ومتميزا‏ ‏بأسلوبه‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏شبابه‏,‏هكذا‏ ‏نما‏ ‏وسمت‏ ‏عباراته‏ ‏البليغة‏ ‏وارتقت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مفهومها‏ ‏وجوهرها‏ ‏واستمرت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏النهاية‏..‏
إذ‏ ‏أحس‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعماقه‏ ‏بحلاوة‏ ‏تكريس‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏بجملتها‏ ‏للملك‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏شق‏ ‏طريقه‏ ‏الرهباني‏ ‏وصار‏ ‏باكورة‏ ‏للمتعلمين‏ ‏وذوي‏ ‏الشهادات‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏ليلتحقوا‏ ‏بالأديرة‏,‏وتتلمذ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يديه‏ ‏الكثيرون‏.‏وبعد‏ ‏رحلته‏ ‏الطويلة‏ ‏والشاقة‏ ‏انطلق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏المثالي‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏الملكوت‏ ‏السمائي‏ ‏عقب‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الصعود‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏وقبل‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏العنصرة‏ ‏وحلول‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أفاض‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏موضوعا‏ ‏رئيسيا‏ ‏لتأملاته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏انفرد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏وثارت‏ ‏حولها‏ ‏مناقشات‏ ‏وتساؤلات‏ ‏وأيضا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏عرضة‏ ‏لكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعليقات‏ ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لايقدر‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينزه‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأخطاء‏ ‏والهفوات‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏يوما‏ ‏واحدا‏, ‏وكما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏البعض لكل‏ ‏عالم‏ ‏هفوة‏..‏ولكن‏ ‏للحق‏ ‏والتاريخ‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين‏ ‏كان‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏مضيئة‏,‏ ونقطة‏ ‏فاصلة‏,‏ومرحلة‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏للكتابة‏ ‏والتصنيف‏ ‏ملازما‏ ‏لحقبة‏ ‏رهبانيته‏,‏ومازالت‏ ‏ممتدة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏جاهد‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏وصارع‏ ‏كفارس‏ ‏مناضل‏ ‏مسرعا‏ ‏صوب‏ ‏هدفه‏ ‏المنشود‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏محمول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأذرع‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏ومستودعا‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بذل‏ ‏غاية‏ ‏جهده‏ ‏لأجلها‏,‏واضعا‏ ‏إياها‏ ‏بين‏ ‏يدي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏المخلص‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يدين‏ ‏الأحياء‏ ‏والأموات‏ ‏فاحصا‏ ‏أعماق‏ ‏كل‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏وما‏ ‏أصدق‏ ‏وعده‏ ‏القائل‏:‏ ها‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏آتي‏ ‏سريعا‏ ‏وأجرتي‏ ‏معي‏ ‏لأجازي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عمله‏.‏- مجدا‏ ‏لاسمه‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏..‏آمين نشرت فى [/FONT]جريدة وطنى جريدة وطنى يوم الأحد 11 / 6 /2006 م السنة 48 العدد 2320


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

الأب متى المسكين العلامة الروحانى الذى أثرى المكتبة القبطية بالدراسات الروحية ولد فى ‏20‏ سبتمبر عام‏1919,‏ أسرة كبيرة عددا‏,‏ فقيرة معيشة‏,‏ محبة للعلم‏,‏ خمسة أخوة تخرجوا في الجامعة‏,‏ الأكبر تخرج عام‏1933‏ والأصغر عام‏1955.‏ 
انتقل إلي الاسكندرية لأعيش مع أخيه الأكبر نجيب‏,‏ 
كانت والدته متدينة جدا بصورة لا يصدقها عقل‏,‏ فكانت وقبل أن تمرض تدخل غرفة خاصة‏,‏ ويقول الأب متى المسكين فى مذكراته التى نشرت بعد موته فى الأهرام : " وكنت أتمسك بملابسها بإصرار حتي تسمح لي بالدخول معها‏,‏ وكانت تظل واقفة لعدة ساعات تصلي وتسجد‏,‏ ولاتكف عن السجود مئات المرات‏,‏ وكنت أحاول أن أسجد معها تقليدا‏,‏ بل العجيب اني كنت أحس ان هذا ضروري طالما أمي تسجد فيلزم أن أسجد معها‏,‏ ولكن قواي كانت تخونني فأقف صامتا أتأملها وهي تقوم وتسجد كالساقية دون أن تكل‏,‏ لعدة ساعات‏,‏ وفي يدها سبحة وصليب‏.‏ وما هي الصلاة؟ كان أمرا يحير عقلي‏,‏ ولكن كان يملؤني شعور عجيب بالرغبة الملحة كل مرة لأصلي معها‏,‏ فكنت أترقبها بانتباه شديد حتي تدخل الغرفة‏,‏ فيطير قلبي من الفرح حينما تسمح لي بالدخول معها‏,‏ وأبدأ أسجد‏!!‏ " 
 توفيت والدته سنة‏1934‏ بعد مرض طويل مضن‏.‏   بعد مرض عضال فالج ـ شلل نصفي ـ دام معها‏7‏ سنوات طوال وصرنا نخدمها أثناءها‏.‏ ولم تتوقف في هذه السنوات عن الصلاة‏,‏ وهي جالسة‏,‏ لأنها كانت لاتستطيع ان تقف أو تتحرك ولا حتي تنطق بأية كلمة إلا كلمة واحدة هي أقدس كلمة عرفها لسان بشري وهي كلمة كيرياليصون‏(‏ يارب أرحم‏)‏ فكانت ترددها مئات المرات‏,‏ لم تشك ولم تتذمر‏,‏ وكنا نحترمها أشد الاحترام ونثق في صلواتها التي نطلبها جدا أيام الامتحانات‏,‏ كما أضفت علي الأسرة كلها التقوي وروح الصلاة‏.
*****************************


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*صور الاب متى المسكين* 


























































































منقول
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*
**



*
 
*
‏‏ كلمة‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏أسيوط 
الأب‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏المسكين


من‏ ‏مواليد‏ ‏سنة‏ 1918, ‏عاش‏ ‏راهبا‏ ‏ديريا‏ ‏وناسكا‏ ‏فاضلا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الثامنة‏  ‏والثمانين‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمره‏ ‏الأرضي‏. 
‏وانتقل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏السعيدة‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏الخميس‏ ‏الثامن‏  ‏من‏ ‏يونية الجاري‏,‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏قاوم‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأمراض‏ ‏الجسدية‏  ‏خلال‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏العشر‏ ‏الأخيرة‏.‏نشأ‏ ‏محبا‏ ‏لكنيسته‏ ‏الخالدة‏ ‏منذ‏  ‏طفولته‏ ‏وحداثته‏ ‏الباكرة‏,‏وكان‏ ‏موهوبا‏ ‏بالكتابة‏ ‏المسيحية‏,‏ومتميزا‏  ‏بأسلوبه‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏شبابه‏,‏هكذا‏ ‏نما‏ ‏وسمت‏ ‏عباراته‏ ‏البليغة‏  ‏وارتقت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مفهومها‏ ‏وجوهرها‏ ‏واستمرت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏النهاية‏.. 

إذ‏ ‏أحس‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعماقه‏ ‏بحلاوة‏ ‏تكريس‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏بجملتها‏ ‏للملك‏ ‏المسيح‏  ‏شق‏ ‏طريقه‏ ‏الرهباني‏ ‏وصار‏ ‏باكورة‏ ‏للمتعلمين‏ ‏وذوي‏ ‏الشهادات‏ ‏العليا‏  ‏ليلتحقوا‏ ‏بالأديرة‏, ‏وتتلمذ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يديه‏ ‏الكثيرون‏. 

‏وبعد‏ ‏رحلته‏ ‏الطويلة‏ ‏والشاقة‏ ‏انطلق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الراهب‏  ‏المثالي‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏الملكوت‏ ‏ألسمائي‏ ‏عقب‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الصعود‏ ‏الإلهي‏, ‏وقبل‏  ‏عيد‏ ‏العنصرة‏ ‏وحلول‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أفاض‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏عدة‏  ‏مرات‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏موضوعا‏ ‏رئيسيا‏ ‏لتأملاته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏انفرد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏وثارت‏ ‏حولها‏  ‏مناقشات‏ ‏وتساؤلات‏ ‏وأيضا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏عرضة‏ ‏لكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعليقات‏ ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏  ‏لا يقدر‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينزه‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأخطاء‏ ‏والهفوات‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏كانت‏  ‏حياته‏ ‏يوما‏ ‏واحدا‏,‏وكما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏البعض لكل‏ ‏عالم‏ ‏هفوة‏.‏ 

ولكن‏ ‏للحق‏ ‏والتاريخ‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏  ‏المسكين‏ ‏كان‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏مضيئة‏, ‏ونقطة‏ ‏فاصلة‏, ‏ومرحلة‏ ‏جديدة‏  ‏للكتابة‏ ‏والتصنيف‏ ‏ملازما‏ ‏لحقبة‏ ‏رهبانيته‏,‏ ومازالت‏ ‏ممتدة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏  ‏جاهد‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏وصارع‏ ‏كفارس‏ ‏مناضل‏ ‏مسرعا‏ ‏صوب‏ ‏هدفه‏ ‏المنشود‏ ‏وهو‏  ‏محمول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأذرع‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏ومستودعا‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بذل‏ ‏غاية‏ ‏جهده‏  ‏لأجلها‏,‏واضعا‏ ‏إياها‏ ‏بين‏ ‏يدي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏المخلص‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يدين‏ ‏الأحياء‏  ‏والأموات‏ ‏فاحصا‏ ‏أعماق‏ ‏كل‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏وما‏ ‏أصدق‏ ‏وعده‏ ‏القائل‏:‏
 ها‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏آتي‏ ‏سريعا‏ ‏وأجرتي‏ ‏معي‏ ‏لأجازي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يكون‏  ‏عمله‏.
‏ مجدا‏ ‏لاسمه‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏..‏آمين *


*عن موقع الموجة القبطية.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*
الرب ينيح نفسه

شكرا 

جدا 

سلام المسيح 
​*


----------

